# Know about toners/bleached hair? rop



## sweetsweettart (Mar 15, 2009)

I like keeping my hair a cool blond, no yellow. I have been using Clairol Shimmerlights ( a violet shampoo), but it is harsh and drying and I'd rather use my  previous sulfate free gentle poo. Just wondering if I could make my own. I found some stuff at sally. Do I need to buy something specifically marketed as something that can be added to shampoo? Is this kind of toner liquid, and purple? can I see it if I add it to a shampoo?
like this, 

Ardell - Ardell Red Gold Corrector Plus .25 oz.

or can I add a regular toner like these? they say they have to be mixed with developer, but do I have to do that if I am just adding it to my shampoo, until I get the depth of violet colored shampoo that i want?

Clairol Professional - Complements - Complements Color Intensifier

Clairol Professional - Creme Toner

Wella - Color Charm - Color Charm Liquid Permanent Hair Color #9WR


----------



## QueenEmB (Mar 15, 2009)

I use Redken Pure Pearl toning conditioner on mine - it's a toning conditioner in the blonde glam range and it keeps it palest white/platinum blonde.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Mar 15, 2009)

i used to do this before i found a violet john frieda shampoo, look for "fancifull white minx" liquid, its in a brown bottle. you can probably get it at chemists. i added some to my shampoo and shook it all up together and it worked okay, i prefer the ones that are already tinted though.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 15, 2009)

I wouldn't bother making your own, to much of a bother and probably wouldn't be as effective as the Shimmerlights.
Have you tried using a toning treatment?
Is sort of like a conditioner, probably not as moisturising but it's maily just to tone your blonde.
I've used the Fudge Whiter Shade Of Pale and it worked pretty good, but Special Effects make one too and I've heard that ones better.

FUDGE WHITER SHADE OF PALE (150ml)

special effects toner mixer hair dye alternative crazy gothic hair styles wild hair styles for punk girls beautiful goth girls


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 15, 2009)

Manic Panic also makes a violet "dye". It works very well at keeping the yellow at bay. It's also very good for your hair! (At least, I remember someone telling me that a long time ago)


----------



## sweetsweettart (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks everyone! Yes I know it takes a little more effort. The shimmer lights does work pretty good. I alternate it  with my sulfate free shampoo, or as needed. I just feel like the shimmerlights is defeating my purpose of sulfate free, since it is loaded with sulfates. I just like to keep things as simple as possible and I hate having to have 2 shampoo bottles.


----------



## sweetsweettart (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_I wouldn't bother making your own, to much of a bother and probably wouldn't be as effective as the Shimmerlights.
Have you tried using a toning treatment?
Is sort of like a conditioner, probably not as moisturising but it's maily just to tone your blonde.
I've used the Fudge Whiter Shade Of Pale and it worked pretty good, but Special Effects make one too and I've heard that ones better.

FUDGE WHITER SHADE OF PALE (150ml)

special effects toner mixer hair dye alternative crazy gothic hair styles wild hair styles for punk girls beautiful goth girls_

 

well that's kind of what I was thinking about using, actual, pure toners. thanks, i will check out the brands you mentioned. Maybe I could mix those into shampoo. I wouldn't mind using a separate product, if it wasn't as bad and drying as the shimmerlights. I just thought it might be gentler to mix a toner into my gentle shampoo, instead of washing with my shampoo and then washing again w/ the shimmerlights


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Mar 17, 2009)

if youre getting one of those toners, dont get the la riche directions one. i used it on very very pale blonde hair that still had yellow tones in and it did nothing whatsoever. i have heard very good revies on the manic panic and special effects one though. special effects dyes are amazing anyway.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 19, 2009)

just use the shimmerlights once a week and let it sit for 5-10mins. follow up with a really good deep hair masque, let that sit for 15-20mins. it will help cancel out how drying the shimmerlights is! i do this on my dark blonde hair, its natural dark brown and it keeps the brassiness away.


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 19, 2009)

I actually used to add that Ardell red gold corrector to my shampoo. It always worked well for me, especially since it's so friggin cheap. I mean, if you really like your current shampoo, that's what I would do..


----------



## Sashan (Mar 19, 2009)

I use Loreal Professional Expert Silver Gloss Protection System, once a week and mix it 50/50 with my shampoo to dilute it. If I use it straight, I end up with a purplish tone to the lighter pieces. I then follow with a treatment mask, as it tends to be a little drying. This keeps the yellow away and leaves my hair colour quite icy.


----------



## Jules Nicole (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a question related to this forum so I figured I'd ask and see if anyone here has any tips. I bleached my hair and it got pretty light, but there's still way too much yellow for me. I used Wella toner after I bleached and I've been using purple shampoo. 
  I'm wondering if I should re-bleach AND re-tone, or if I should just re-tone my hair to get the more ashy color I'm going for. Or if there's a toning treatment I don't know about that would help. 
  Any suggestions? Thoughts?


----------



## rida12 (Feb 28, 2015)

aggrolounge said:


> I actually used to add that Ardell red gold corrector to my shampoo. It always worked well for me, especially since it's so friggin cheap. I mean, if you really like your current shampoo, that's what I would do..


I also have tried it, but it is not helpful for me.


----------

